# House Mounted Flag Pole



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm tired of using POS flag poles and am looking for input.

I've tried rotating aluminum ones. The flag still gets twisted, the painted ball at the top becomes discolored, and the plastic clips degrade and fail.

I'm flying a 3'x5' flag. Expected flag pole length 6'-7'. The existing one is 6', but 6 and a half or 7' would allow the flag to easily clear my house and gutter downspouts.

I am trying to determine if I'm better off using a light weight wood flag pole, that's either painted or marine grade wood finish.

I'm also considering using metal rotating swivels, such as these.

















To be clear on my questions:
1. Has anyone used the swivels shown in the photo? If so, feedback is welcome and/or alternative suggestions are appreciated.
2. I'm seeking suggestions on flag pole material, whether it's wood, copper pipe, or another aluminum pole. I assume weight has to be taken into consideration so as to avoid overloading the mounting bracket.

Thank you.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Following, I'm also looking for a new house mounted flag pole. Ours now is one of the cheaper wood ones, however I spray painted it gloss black to match the shutters. Also the bottom is attached with a heavy zip tie that allows it to freely rotate. The brackets in the picture will be a great upgrade.

I have found that a heavy flag will prevent twisting and getting caught. After freeing the cheaper flag we had almost daily, I chose the Annin Tough-Tex 3x5 and have had no problems with it getting caught or twisting.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Herring I have been using all annin flags as well. I was using the signature series for a while but switched to the nyl-glo ones for the last year.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I bought a flag and pole kit at Costco a few years ago. It uses plastic swivels which rarely let the flag twist up. We change out the flag once in a while for different things and the "theme" flags are cheapy amazon stuff that doesn't twist up either, American flag is heavy cloth, not sure of the material but not junk like the theme flags. I found you need to leave a little slack between the upper and lower mounts on the pole, if it's tight it twists quickly. So far the pole still looks great but the American flag has faded to the point I need to source a new one. The wood poles and those mounts you pictured are what I was going to go with if the Costco stuff didn't work.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.gettysburgflag.com/flagpoles/oak-outrigger-flagpoles

Something like this had crossed my mind. I'm concerned about the weight of oak exceeding the capacity of my flagpole bracket.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Movingshrub said:


> https://www.gettysburgflag.com/flagpoles/oak-outrigger-flagpoles
> 
> Something like this had crossed my mind. I'm concerned about the weight of oak exceeding the capacity of my flagpole bracket.


That is definitely way nicer than any store bought flag poles I've found! The end looks squared off and I don't see on their site a square mounting bracket.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Herring

I'm not planning on purchasing that one. I'm leaning towards making one that is similar.


----------



## Chill (Feb 3, 2021)

Do you even need a flag outside your house? are you likely to forget what country you are in ?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Chill said:


> Do you even need a flag outside your house? are you likely to forget what country you are in ?


This is an off-topic/trolling post. It adds no value to the conversation. Please stop.


----------



## Chill (Feb 3, 2021)

Ware said:


> Chill said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even need a flag outside your house? are you likely to forget what country you are in ?
> ...


I was asking a question. Is that not what this forum is for?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Chill said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Chill said:
> ...


If you need additional guidance, please send me a PM. Also please update the location field in your profile to include your country (UK) at a minimum.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

I had a cheaper flag pole kit attached to my garage at my old house and it would constantly get wrapped around the pole and sometimes even make its way up on top of the roof. I disliked that and it really bothered me. My new house has an actual flag pole and I love it. If your yard can handle an actual pole, I would look at that option too.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I use swivels, and they are awesome. 
I use an Al pole, and the pole mount is attached to my stone face via threaded rod and masonry adhesive (hilti). I couldnt pull it off with a D10!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Chill said:


> Do you even need a flag outside your house? are you likely to forget what country you are in ?


Need?
Never heard of her.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> I use swivels, and they are awesome.
> I use an Al pole, and the pole mount is attached to my stone face via threaded rod and masonry adhesive (hilti). I couldnt pull it off with a D10!


Which swivels? The ones I posted or different ones?

Threaded rod is a smart idea that I hadn't considered. Right now I have lead anchors with brass screws. I am leaning towards a wedge anchor but having a hard time finding something that is exterior rated and with a countersunk head.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I use these;
BonyTek 2 Pack Aluminum Alloy Flag Pole Rings, 360 Degree Rotating Flagpole Flag Mounting Rings Spinning Flag Pole Kit with Carabiner for 0.75-1.00 Inch Diameter Flagpole (Φ 1 inch, Silver) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072TZVZRZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_7HAGA5BTHZB57Z51SYG8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------

